
Saving Detroit: When a Big City Stops Being Big - jseliger
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2013/05/13/saving-detroit-when-a-big-city-stops-being-big.html
======
Eva_Peron
Pittsburgh has remade itself as a startup ecosystem going from a steel city to
a IT startup hub. Could Detroit do the same I wonder. Manufacturing is not
going to be what it used to be. Can Detroit take some of those empty buildings
and turn them into startup incubators? I don't know. Maybe Enimem could invest
in such a project. There is little Slim Shady could not do I should think. :-)

